# can the rendering provider and referring provider be same



## arunp_001

Hi,

One of our doctor is a PCP who practices in NJ.  Recently, we have been receiving denials from Medicare for the CPT 82948 stating that it requires a referring provider.  Our provider also has a CLIA number.  Now my question is since the rendering and ordering provider are same, can we insert the same physician as rendering and referring provider?

Any help in this regard will be greatly appreciated!

Thanks
Arun


----------



## mitchellde

yes.. and there are qualifiers that go in field 17 indicating whether this is the referring provider, the ordering provider or the supervising provider.


----------



## arunp_001

Thank you Debra


----------

